# Surfside 10/10/2012 am



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Fished from 7-12 noon.

Had the beach to myself today. Caught quite the variety of fish from sea trout, sand trout, whiting, Black Drum, Red Drum, Croaker, and mullet via cast net. Too bad I couldn't find a flounder for the Texas Slam. The highlight of the day was a good fight with a slot redfish.

It was green to the beach when I left. The only thing that could have been better would have been nice rolling waves as they were a little disorganized today.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I forgot to mention the bonus was seeing a pair of porpoises jumping in the air in the distance.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Only the mullet was caught via a cast net:spineyes:


----------

